# Reynolds Aluminum Foil



## hemi (Oct 10, 2009)

Last time I foiled a shoulder I swore I was gonna do something better
next time..  I had NO Idea they made this stuff..  Reynolds  Foil , Heavy Duty, 24 INCHES X 1000 ft..    Thank You Ebay..  shipping was more than it cost.  after piecing it together last time and fighting the wind..  It is worth it..  At the rate I use it , it will last forever..  Hemi..


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 10, 2009)

We get the costco kind for $19. Buts its only 500 feet.


----------



## hemi (Oct 10, 2009)

I guess I ought to get out more .. I had no idea it was available in 24''
wide..  Hemi..


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is a link to buy it direct, seems high but it may save shipping like they have on eBay which usually rips you off...

http://www.foodservicedirect.com/ind...minum_Foil.htm


----------



## warthog (Oct 10, 2009)

I have been very happy with the 18"X 500' heavy duty Kirkland Brand from Costco. Well worth the $19.


----------



## blackened (Oct 10, 2009)

Same here.. gotta love it.


----------



## hemi (Oct 10, 2009)

One of the ebay stores had it for 28.00 for 24''X 1000 feet  but the shipping was 29.00 for almost 30 pounds.  On this particular roll I got about 55.00 with shipping.  Still worth it.   Wife is gonna beat me..  Hemi..


----------



## carpetride (Oct 10, 2009)

Sam's 18X500 been through about 3 boxes since I started smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2009)

If you have a restaurant supply house in your area it is usually a shelf item as that is the size they use. In CA we have a chain called Smart & Final that carries restaurant and institutional items and I suspect there are others like it in other states


----------



## chefrob (Oct 10, 2009)

that's also where i get my disposable pans......


----------



## rickw (Oct 11, 2009)

GFS (Gordon Food Service) also has it for around $40 for 24"x1000'. Lucky for me my nephew gave me two rolls and I'm still on the first roll. It will be a while before I need anymore.


----------



## jamesb (Oct 11, 2009)

Around the DFW area, I can get the 24" at Restaurant Depot for under $30, but I have some custom wood foil and plastic wrap boxes that fit the 18" rolls.. I keep those in the house, but I keep a roll of the 24" on the comp chuck box. The extra width sure comes in handy!


----------



## gnubee (Oct 11, 2009)

I got the 24" heavy duty Reynolds wrap in the 500 ft roll at Cosco I got 2 500 footers because they cost exactly 1/2 what the 1000 ft roll cost and I figured the 500's would be easier to handle. 

I Never thought of going to a restaurant supply. 

You're right about the heavy duty being much better, it never tears and is far easier to use in a wind.  I hate that thin wimpy stuff so I threw ours out when I got the good stuff. Her lovliness promptly went out and bought another roll of the junky stuff. Go figure.


----------

